# Help need to rehome my cockapoo!!



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Please can anyone help.....we have a very large 10 month old cockapoo that we desperately need to re home asap, he is far bigger than we had ever expected and he is now knocking my 4 year old over. He is not nasty or aggressive at all, he is just too big for us and our house, he has lots of energy and can be a bit jumpy but he is still a pup so he needs to be with a family with much older children or a couple who can spend more time with him with no little ones running about. We have tried selling him privately, we have tried through the vets and a cockapoo rehoming site, but no one seems to want him. We can't take him back to the breeder, so we are now stuck. The last resort is dogs trust or RSPCA, but I thought I would try this forum before we made a call. If anyone would like some pictures of him, I can email them to you. Please can anyone help???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope someone comes along soon who can help! Sorry you have to rehome your pup. All the best in finding the perfect forever home for him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Perhaps you could list your location so that others might know where you are


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

We're in Fleet, north Hampshire.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What are his measurements Lennieb? He is beautiful.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is lovely! I am sure someone will love to have him!


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

He's a bit of a nightmare to try and measure, he's just tried to eat the measuring tape, but roughly he's 26 inches high from the top of his back to the floor and 28 inches long! Pic with my daughter is just before we had him clipped.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow... He is the biggest Cockapoo! Was one of his parents a standard poodle?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gosh he is tall.....but utterly stunning.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh how I wish I lived over there!! He is so incredibly beautiful!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact this charity, I am sure they will help you. http://www.labradoodletrust.com/


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Dad was a standard Poodle. He is really a lovely dog, really affectionate, loves cuddles and he adores playing with the kids, he hardly barks but he is just too big for us and I can't have him hurting my children, it's no fault of his own, but he has to go. We have been asking £300 for him, because he is a stunning looking dog and we didn't want to attract the wrong kind of people, he will come with all his toys, crate, leads, he's fully wormed, flea & vaccinated. We are obviously asking too much, so it's got to the point where we need to find him a home in the next few days or we will just have to give him away.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Please do not just give him away. Worst case scenario take him to a rescue centre. Have you already tried the labradoodle trust?


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

No i haven't looked at them, will have a look now. I did contact the cockapoo club, but haven't had a reply as yet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please do not give him away to just anyone... He deserves a great home. As Karen said worst case scenario take him to a rescue centre. If he cannot stay with your family you have an obligation to find him the best home you can.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us up to date!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you contacted the Cockapoo Owners Club they have a re homing section and a fostering until a forever home is found, good luck.


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

I have just emailed the labradoodle trust, so hopefully they can help. We wouldn't just give him away, if we don't have any luck with the L.trust, next stop with be the dogs trust, we've had an awful couple of days, it's been worse with my husband away with work all week and i'm sure the dog has been affected by this. He has been quite naughty, tonight he completely shredded my daughter school photograph, he has never climbed up at the bookcase before.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He probably needs a lot of exercise... Poor guy. Sorry you're in this situation.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sorry to read you need to rehome your dog and really do understand how emotional this can be, however you are doing the best thing for the dog and that takes guts and you are putting his needs first. 

Have you contacted the breeder? As a good breeder will be able to help you with this and possibly rehome the dog for you, which will take much pressure and worry away from you. A breeder may also be upset if they find out one of their much loved puppies has been rehomed without you contact them first, so please do always try this first. 

He is a very big dog, and may be a labradoodle but hey what ever he is, the important thing is to find him the best forever home. 

Rescue centres are great for this, if you have no joy from your breeder.


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

yes he definitely does, my husband does the bulk of his walks before & after work and I take him out during the day, but it has been less this week with just me on my own. I do feel really sorry that it has come to this. He really does deserve a lovely home with lots of attention.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I so hope you can find a home for him soon! I saw your advert on pets4homes the other day and I'm surprised nobody wants him as he is stunning.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous. You can see that standard poodle build, can't you? Good luck finding someone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lennieb - have you been in contact with the 4th or 5th post on this thread??? Joey hall (Richard) said he would love to have him....?
I agree with others on here- he is gorgeous, but if he is mixed with a standard then he will be large. Big is beautiful! But obviously very very hard work.
I must admit a couple of your comments made me chuckle about his Cockapoo antics, ( eating tape measures & climbing book cases!) I really hope you sort things out - I hope you get in touch with Richard


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lennie - please email [email protected]


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope you find a fab new home for him. Thank goodness you are conscientious enough to find him one.

It is a reminder for people looking for a poo - watch the mix. We specifically wanted an english show/miniature poodle mix.


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Joeyhall have just pm you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lennieb said:


> Joeyhall have just pm you!


Great! I hope he gets back to you and you can work something out, please keep us all updated on the outcome.
Maybe even post a new thread addressed to Joey hall (Richard)?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sad that you have to rehome your lovely dog. He is beautiful. He does look a lot like a labradoodle but maybe he is just a big cockapoo. I hope you find him a good forever home he deserves one. Good luck!


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Renee, me too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a an 8 month old miniature ( not so miniature) and a 12 week old toy, and I have to watch them like a hawk around my 4 year old, they love him and he loves them, but they can put him on the floor in seconds & the new pup can go in for the kill nipping!! So your gorgeous big poo I'm sure sees your youngsters as play things, living toys!!! but I fully and totally understand why it's not working out for you. Hope you get a happy ending very soon x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't mean to be rude but didn't you know his "average" size before you got him? I looked into getting a Labradoodle before we settle on getting a Cockapoo and knew what the size was going to be. You breed a standard poodle with a cocker you will get a bigger dog.

I grew up with horses as a kid and got bucked and kicked by them a couple of times. My parents never gave the horses away, due to those events and one was my own mistake. We where told how to behave and how to handle horses at a young age. So your kid being knocked over by a larger than normal cockapoo should be an experience or lessen for them, but not to give a dog away.

Have you tried training classes for this pup? Maybe that all he needs is a little control and direction. I hope the best for you and your family and I hope your pup gets a good home.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up on here, really hope you find a forever home for your lovely boy soon, wish I had a bigger house, I know you have definitely made your mind up but i just wanted to add that you have got through the worst part, he really should be calming down soon and shouldn't grow any more. Good luck anyway, I'm sure there must be a perfect home for him out there, what a shame it is taking so long to find.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just thinking out loud....havent dukee doodles sometimes come to the rescue of dogs in need as a stop gap when finding a new home, through cockapoo club GB?

Saying that ive not seen then on here for a long time! They use to regularly post stuff.

Does anyone else know? Maybe ive got that wrong?

Sam


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lennieb says that she has already contacted CCGB.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I am struggling to be sympathetic here. 

When you bought him and saw his parents did it not cross your mind that he would grow to be a big dog? 

Your description of him sounds like most young dogs I know – lots of energy, jumpy, mischievous etc. How much exercise, mental and physical, is he receiving a day? Cockapoos are intelligent dogs and need a lot of stimulation. Your children could actually help with this… 

Have you taken him to puppy socialisation classes, puppy classes and/or have you approached a behaviourist for guidance – I would strongly suggest this. 

You mention that you cannot take him back to the breeder. Can you provide more information regarding why, seems rather strange?

Why does the sale need to be ASAP? If he was ‘unsafe’ then I would understand but as far as I can gather from your posts he is just being a bit of a nuisance (like EVERY ten month old puppy might I add. As an aside, when you investigated getting a dog did you research each stage of a dog’s development? Every dog goes through adolescence and does calm down with the right training). Surely the MOST important thing is that you take the time to find him the perfect home? 

As others have said please do not give him away. There are some strange people out there who look for ‘free’ dogs and… well I don’t think I need to be more explicit about their intentions. 

I’ve reread my message and yes, it does sound harsh and to the point. I find it devastating when I see puppies for sale who have left their ‘cute, butter wouldn’t melt’ age and have entered adolescence and it appears that their owners have given up on them. 

My opinion? Invest some time and energy into him, get him trained up and if you still don’t want him then look to sell.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

It is a shame. People may remember I contemplated getting rid of Bruno as I couldn't cope with the commitment. A lot of posts were absolutely horrified by this but you must do what is right for you. Luckily he is a normal size cockapoo but still jumps up a lot & can knock kids off balance if they're not expecting it ( mine are 4 & 8) . I notice from your photo that your daughter seems to love your dog. That makes it very hard as that us one of the reasons I persevered with Bruno as my boys would have been devestated. Do you think he will calm down soon & be more manageable? More experienced dog owners on here would probably be able to advise on this x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, I do think your post is too harsh. This lady has come on here to ask for help.... I think you could have sent a private message to the OP rather than just stirring up what is already an emotional and upsetting time. People can and do make mistakes and this OP has been brave enough to post here to ask for help and do the right thing. 

To the OP (original poster), I assume you have made up your mind which is such a shame as they do get easier as they mature. He is still just a puppy, albeit a big one. I hope you find a loving home for him.


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for your kind support Jedicrazy, it is a very emotional time for my family and i'm not oblivion to what people must think about us wanting to re home our dog so soon, but people make mistakes and this has been a massive lesson for us. The most responsible thing we can do now if find the right home for our pup, I came on this site hoping there may just be someone that can help us and I have now had a couple of private message via this site that I am follow up.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Claire, 

I am sorry you found my post too harsh. Personally, if I had been on the receiving end, a private message would have felt more pointed and personal. You've known me long enough to know that I don't 'just stir' for the sake of it. I suggested puppy classes, a behaviourist, more mental and physical stimulation - there were words of advise in my post. 

I read the post, all the responses, all the OP's adverts on numerous sites with conflicting reasons for sale and I know that the OP has been approached by prospective owners (with children) and declined - it appeared, though I may be mistaken and I will hold my hands up if I am, that rehoming the dog was the first resort rather than the last which made me sad and angry. Eight months with a dog that is on the cusp of adolescence and has to be sold immediately... I think there is more to this then meets the eye. 

I just hope this situation is resolved, quickly.


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

There are several reasons why we are having to rehome our dog, we are having real problems with our 4 year and the dog, but that is not something I want to go advertising on a sales advert, and have stressed that the dog would be better suited to a family with older children or couple. I have not yet mentioned in this forum, but our housing situation is going to be changing soon and we have the opportunity of going abroad or going into a housing development that doesn't allow dogs. But our main reason & urgency is for the safety of our little boy.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lennieb said:


> There are several reasons why we are having to rehome our dog, we are having real problems with our 4 year and the dog, but that is not something I want to go advertising on a sales advert, and have stressed that the dog would be better suited to a family with older children or couple. I have not yet mentioned in this forum, but our housing situation is going to be changing soon and we have the opportunity of going abroad or going into a housing development that doesn't allow dogs. But our main reason & urgency is for the safety of our little boy.


I am really sorry to hear you are having problems with your four year old that must be terrifying. Children must come first. 

The Cockapoo community in the UK is relatively small and word of Cockapoos that need rehoming travels fast because, luckily, they're few and far between. 

I think it is very important that you are as candid as possible when you advertise a dog otherwise people get the wrong impression or you may inadvertantly rehome to the wrong people. It is important that you stress that he has been rehomed once before as well - having changed hands (sorry, not a particularly nice expression) more than once, he might need an experience owner. 

Thank you for being honest - I wish you all the best with your search for a new owner.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I once had to rehone a rescue dog I had adopted. I felt like the worst person in the world but like you I learned a lesson. I was lied to but I was also ill prepared. I am proud of you for trying your best to find him a good home. Some people just dump dogs and cats. Someone will come along for him. I think you did the best thing be coming here. I know if I lived there I would have taken him in a second. Good luck. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lennieb said:


> There are several reasons why we are having to rehome our dog, we are having real problems with our 4 year and the dog, but that is not something I want to go advertising on a sales advert, and have stressed that the dog would be better suited to a family with older children or couple. I have not yet mentioned in this forum, but our housing situation is going to be changing soon and we have the opportunity of going abroad or going into a housing development that doesn't allow dogs. But our main reason & urgency is for the safety of our little boy.



That's why it's best to ONLY go through official rehoming organisations. Firstly you will not be bashed or judged for needing to rehome, as can happen through forums. Secondly they will match up the best home for your dog as with all the info you give them they will be able to place him in what will most likely be a successful home. So while its a very kind offer for people to rehome him from the forum, you will never know if it really is the best home for your dog or where he could end up in time to come. So I really hope you get some help from an official rescue. Good luck.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Have just read Karen's reply & that seems such sound advice so I hope you follow it. I watched Paul O'Grady last night (sorry to be a bit trivial when its such a serious matter) but it really shows that a special rehoming centre will make sure your dog gets matched to his perfect home which after all is what everyone wants however they express it. Good luck x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry you have found yourself in this situation. If you really feel there is some urgency to rehoming please contact Steven at Jukee Doodles (google for a number), he has arranged cockapoo fostering and found some wonderful forever homes. Good luck


----------



## Lennieb (Jun 27, 2013)

Steven rang us this afternoon and we are now in contact with his colleague Sarah about fostering. Thanks everyone for your help and support


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lennie I wish you the best for you and your cockapoo. I am sure you are doing the right thing for your pup and your family. Is not easy to admit you made a mistake and it shows you are a caring owner. I am sure there will be a family out there for him, possible a family with older children with lots of energy who will give him a run for his money. He is so adorable looking and easy to fall in love with.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news that you're in contact with someone who can help with fostering! Hopefully everything will get sorted for you soon. Best wishes.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Was just wondering if anyone knows what happened to this beautiful little boy?


----------

